# Best free photo editor?



## Cyon (Nov 14, 2006)

I would like to change picture backgrounds, cut out people, add things, and the like. All I got now is MSpaint and it is insufficient at all of these things. Which photo editor do you recommend?


----------



## wilson44512 (Mar 25, 2006)

http://www.getpaint.net/index.html

http://gimp.org/windows/

http://www.photofiltre.com/


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

See the first thread in this section (Look Here First For Free Photo Editing Software)......


----------

